# Any Reputable Online Intelligence Tests?



## Andrej (Feb 25, 2010)

I've never taken such a test and am curious. Anyone aware of any worth investing the time?

Thanks


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

They seem to deem all of us near genius level. In my case I am as I did not send them the money they requested for a detailed report.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

http://www.mensa.org/about-us#test


----------



## Andrej (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks!
I will look into the Mensa quiz when I have some time.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Multiply choice
You just did the test-Eder LOL


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm curious why you would want to do an intelligence test? The results of such tests are over rated. 

You know what they say about computers? Garbage in, garbage out. Intelligence can't save anyone if their assumptions are faulty, and intelligence (defined as speed and accuracy) doesn't guarantee reliable assumptions. There are a lot of dumb asses who score high on these things.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i tried to find such a test but i couldn't figure out how to search


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

(psst... the correct answer is always "C"....)


----------



## Andrej (Feb 25, 2010)

Pluto said:


> I'm curious why you would want to do an intelligence test? The results of such tests are over rated.
> 
> You know what they say about computers? Garbage in, garbage out. Intelligence can't save anyone if their assumptions are faulty, and intelligence (defined as speed and accuracy) doesn't guarantee reliable assumptions. There are a lot of dumb asses who score high on these things.


I don't think intelligence has anything to do with assumptions... I think it involves how you process information within certain parameters. There's all different kinds of computers out there.


----------

